
Andrew Keen, the Web's Darth Vader? (justin.tv slammed) - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/8301-10784_3-9715694-7.html?tag=nefd.aof
======
pg
Darth Vader wasn't trying to generate publicity for an upcoming book.

